# mikita bhx2500 coil



## backhoelover (Nov 20, 2015)

i need a coil for a makita bhx 2500. the coil for the dealer is the same price as the blower  . does anyone have one laying around with a bad engine that has a good coil, if so let me know


----------



## fordf150 (Nov 20, 2015)

168501-5 IGNITION COIL, BHX2500 $123.70
 is right


----------



## backhoelover (Nov 21, 2015)

at that price it should never go bad good built unit cam just like stihl but has a metal cover over the cam lobe


----------

